# [Solved] problemy z kompilacją kernela

## electro

zainstalowalem gentoo 64 bit wg instrukcji , a po uruchomieniu jego pokazuje mi sie, stoi ekran na :

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3263/dscn0564it.jpg

myszke i klawiature mam na usb , w kernelu niby  dalem jego obsluge, ale nadal problem 

Jest to chyba m.in. zwiazane z jakimś błedęm podczas recznej kompilacji jadra ,kernela - coś dodałem  za mało w opcjach itp. . wlasciwie to zrobilem tak ze odrazu dalem po poleceniu emerge gentoo-sources  kolejne polecenie make menuconfig zobaczelem konfiguracje dodalem z 2 nowe opcje  i tyle potem tylko polecenie make && make modules_install

probowalem rowniez  skompilowac kernel za pomoca genkernela , ale mam blad kompilacji . log :

```

(chroot) Gentoo-11 boot # genkernel --menuconfig  all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/gfs2/glops.o

  CC      crypto/shash.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/inode.o

  CC      crypto/algboss.o

fs/gfs2/inode.c: In function 'gfs2_lookup_by_inum':

fs/gfs2/inode.c:188: warning: 'inode' may be used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_netlink.o

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1143: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-sonicvibes.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.o

  CC [M]  sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/pdaudiocf.o

sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/pdaudiocf.c: In function 'pdacf_config':

sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/pdaudiocf.c:226: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_ring.o

  LD [M]  sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/snd-pdaudiocf.o

  CC [M]  sound/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_irq_kms.o

sound/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.c: In function 'vxpocket_config':

sound/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.c:232: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/spectmgmt.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-linear.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/tx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-stripe.o

net/mac80211/tx.c: In function 'ieee80211_subif_start_xmit':

net/mac80211/tx.c:1753: warning: unused variable 'mppath'

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-ioctl.o

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptfc.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ecache.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.o

drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.c: In function 'mptsas_event_process':

drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.c:5012: warning: unused variable 'log_info'

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_asn1.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_gre.o

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_amanda.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function 'i2o_cfg_passthru':

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.o

drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.c: In function 'nmclan_config':

drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.c:628: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smtdef.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smtinit.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smttimer.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/srf.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:72:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_proc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_osm_pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx_core.o

drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.c: In function 'wl3501_mgmt_scan_confirm':

drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.c:656: warning: 'sig' is used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr09.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr55.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-usbat.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1060 modules

WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

Makefile:405: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.c: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.l:97: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/gfs2/glops.o

  CC      crypto/shash.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/inode.o

  CC      crypto/algboss.o

fs/gfs2/inode.c: In function 'gfs2_lookup_by_inum':

fs/gfs2/inode.c:188: warning: 'inode' may be used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_netlink.o

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'ep_poll':

fs/eventpoll.c:1143: warning: 'slack' may be used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-sonicvibes.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.o

  CC [M]  sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/pdaudiocf.o

sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/pdaudiocf.c: In function 'pdacf_config':

sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/pdaudiocf.c:226: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_ring.o

  LD [M]  sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/snd-pdaudiocf.o

  CC [M]  sound/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_irq_kms.o

sound/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.c: In function 'vxpocket_config':

sound/pcmcia/vx/vxpocket.c:232: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/spectmgmt.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-linear.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/tx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-stripe.o

net/mac80211/tx.c: In function 'ieee80211_subif_start_xmit':

net/mac80211/tx.c:1753: warning: unused variable 'mppath'

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-ioctl.o

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptfc.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ecache.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.o

drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.c: In function 'mptsas_event_process':

drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.c:5012: warning: unused variable 'log_info'

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_asn1.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_gre.o

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_amanda.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function 'i2o_cfg_passthru':

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.o

drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.c: In function 'nmclan_config':

drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.c:628: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smtdef.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smtinit.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/smttimer.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/skfp/srf.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:72:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_proc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx_osm_pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx_core.o

drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.c: In function 'wl3501_mgmt_scan_confirm':

drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.c:656: warning: 'sig' is used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

--

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr09.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-sddr55.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/ums-usbat.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1060 modules

WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

Makefile:405: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

--

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

--

make: getcwd: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

Last edited by electro on Wed Jun 08, 2011 4:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Proponuję zapomnieć o genkernelu i skompilować porządnie jądro. Mi też się za pierwszym razem nie udało, ale ja nie leciałem od razu z tym na forum.

----------

## Pryka

Jeden temat Ci nie wystarczy?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6710375-highlight-.html

Mniej więcej o tym samym w nim mowa więc nie wiem po co zakładałeś drugi topic.

----------

## electro

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Proponuję zapomnieć o genkernelu i skompilować porządnie jądro. Mi też się za pierwszym razem nie udało, ale ja nie leciałem od razu z tym na forum.

 Ja instaluję juz kolejny raz gentoo. A przez ostatnie 3 dni to kernel skompilowałem moze juz z 6 razy + 2 x przez genkernel . 

3 dni juz sie mecze z gentoo , podoba mi sie ten system, tylko zawsze cos ze nie moge po instalacji zobaczyc wreszczcie konsoli i podania loginu i hasla

----------

## Garrappachc

Cieszę się, że Ci się podoba, ale bez podstawowej wiedzy o kompilacji kernela/obsłudze linuksa/obsłudze konsoli ani rusz. Poza tym, 6x skompilowany kernel to dość niewiele, a zwłaszcza - żeby wrzucać to na forum. Jeżeli na innych dystrybucjach kernel działa, to problem leży tylko i wyłącznie w jego kompilacji, a użytkownikom tego forum nie będzie się chciało przeglądać Twojego configa tylko po to, żeby stwierdzić, że nie masz skompilowanej obsługi myszki USB i tylko dlatego, że Tobie się nie chciało przejrzeć świetnej i dostępnej w internecie dokumentacji. Powiedziałeś, że zmieniłeś dwie opcje w kernelu - i myślisz, że to wystarczy? Ja mam bardzo typowy sprzęt i bez configa muszę pozmieniać z 20 opcji, żeby kernel w ogóle wstał. Jak pierwszy raz stawiałem Gentoo, 15 razy musiałem skompilować kernel, żeby wstał, a i to była konfiguracja bez obsługi karty sieciowej, dźwiękowej, graficznej i paru innych podzespołów. Do tego co i jak w kernelu się dochodzi z czasem.

Proponuję, nim zaczniesz stawiać na poważnie Gentoo, posiedzieć przynajmniej z pół roku na innych dystrybucjach (do grzebania/dłubania polecam Archa), przyjrzeć się, jak to wszystko działa, co się składa na system na desktop, jak obsługiwać system za pomocą konsoli, zapoznać się z /etc, pobawić się modułami... Takie distra są o tyle dobre, że na nich możesz zbudować swój własny kernel, a w razie pomyłki odpalić z powrotem ten dystrybucyjny i nie musisz chrootować systemu.

P.S. Żeby nie było nieporozumień - ja Cię nie odpędzam od Gentoo. Ale żeby poznać pełnię jego możliwości i czerpać z niego maksimum korzyści, trzeba co-nieco o Linuksie wiedzieć. No, może nawet więcej niż co-nieco  :Smile: 

P.P.S. I proponuję nie zakładać kolejnego wątku na anglojęzycznej części tego forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881333.html, bo po pierwsze - jest on źle nazwany, po drugie - kaleczysz język angielski, a po trzecie - nikt Ci tam nie pomoże bardziej niż my tutaj.

----------

## Pryka

@electro proponuję nie zakładać 150 wątków o tym samym bo Twoja przygoda z Gentoo się szybko zakończy, ale ja Cię nie będę pouczał, wpadnie mod to sam to zrobi.

Co do Twojego problemu... kolego w poprzednim identycznym temacie miałeś już podaną odpowiedź jak i linki do tematów mogących Cię czegoś nauczyć, ale jakoś konsekwentnie się wszystkiemu opierasz i nie robisz tego o co prosimy.

Install CD + lsmod zobacz jakie moduły Ci załadowało przyda Ci się przy kompilacji jądra.

A potem proste, lspci + config kernela innej rady nie ma, jak nie rozumiesz niektórych opcji to szukaj w Internecie dużo jest ładnie opisanych, ale przy większości będziesz musiał ruszyć głową i swoim angielskim inaczej się nie da i już...

Jak tego nie potrafisz to odpuść sobie na razie Gentoo bo to jest dopiero początek i powiem Ci z perspektywy czasu, że w tej chwili to jest najprostrza z możliwych czynności schody zaczynają się potem. Podszkol się na innych dystrybucjach tak jak @Garrappachc Ci doradził, a jak nie chcesz, to trochę samozaparcia i konsekwencji Ci się przyda... Wnioskuję, że nawet dogłębnie nie przejrzałeś dostępnych opcji w kernelu, skoro zaznaczyłeś tylko dwie... to w ogóle dziwne, że kernel panic nie ma od razu...

----------

## electro

dzięki za rady, ale jak widac instalacja gentoo mimo bardzo wielu prób moze konczyć się problemami - np. przy kompilacji kernela , z jego kompilacja mialem nie duzo doczynienia bo max 20 razy, ale czowiek jak widac sie uczy na bledach  i szuka pomocy gdzie sie da aby rozwiazac problem 

opcje w kernelu przegladalem w miare dokladnie, ale jak mówiłemnie nie mam jeszcze duzego  doswiadczenia w kompilacji kernela 

z linuxem juz mialem doczynienia sporo, setki godzin przy nim spedzilem , i np. w konsoli sobie radze 

gentoo jest dystrybucją zaawansowaną = ewentualnych wiecej problemow dla uzytkownika , dlatego ja wybralem , chcialem przejsc o krok dalej niz np. ubuntu, debian itp. 

odnosnie kompilacji kernela,  problem z obsluga usb - klawiatura i mysz zalatwilem chyba

dodałem obsluge tych urządzeń jako wkomplikowane w kernel nie jako modul , bo mialem zaznaczone wczesniej  [M]   , a by to zrobic musialem zaznaczyc dwie opcje oczywiście ich wbudowanie [*] i wczesniej aby aktywowac tą opcje zwiazana z ladowaniem modulów 

 teraz zaś mam kolejny  problem bootuje sie system dalej, ale stoi na  : 

```

VFS: cannot open root device "sdb4" or unknown - block (0,0)

please append a correct "root=" boot option 

kernel panic - not syncing:

VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown - block (0,0)
```

poszukam w googlu - pisze to co wyzej 

 pewnie cos jeszcze musze  skompilowac w kernel , obsluge ext3 mam 

 fstab

```
/dev/sdb4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
```

//uzywam ext3 a system mam na sdb4 bo mam dwa dyski twarde , sd4  montowalem do instalacji , formatowlem aby na nim zainstalowac gentoo

----------

## Pryka

Obsługę dysku SATA masz?

Pokaż konfigurację Gruba.

----------

## soban_

@electro , malo podajesz informacji, mozesz uzyc mojego skryptu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813356-start-0.html - albo samemu zapodac, jaki wpis masz w grubie, konfiguracje kernela aktualna itp - za kazdym razem jak zmiany jakies dokonujesz, to podawaj je tutaj. No i stosuj sie do tego, co inni Ci radza - @Pryka uwierz mi ze mowi to dla Twojego dobra. Z Gentoo nie rezygnuj, ale tutaj malo kiedy dostaniesz gotowca - wiec przygotuj sie na solidne googlowanie... - sam po paru latach uzywania Gentoo wiem, ze wiekszosc problemow juz jest rozwiazanych. Wystarczy odpowiednia znajomosc angielskiego, cierpliwosci i checi.

----------

## n0rbi666

1) włącz obsługę devtmpfs -  (Device Drivers / Generic Driver Options /). Wygląda na to, że w pierwszym poście miałeś prawie wszystko ok, wg mnie tylko tego brakowało (miałem kilka dni temu ten sam problem, zatrzymywał się dokładnie w tym samym momencie.)

----------

## electro

/mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf       

```

default 0

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd1,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd1,3)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6  root=/dev/sdb4 raid=noautodetect

```

 *Quote:*   

> Obsługę dysku SATA masz? 

 A jak to dokladnie opcja, jak brzmi , pamiętasz ? 

 *Quote:*   

> włącz obsługę devtmpfs - (Device Drivers / Generic Driver Options /)

 

ok, dodam bo bede kompilowal raz jeszcze jądro , 

tylko muszę wiedzie w czym dokladnie problem, abym go rozwiazal , czyli co zaznaczyc

----------

## soban_

http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1409862.htm btw tez ten problem mialem ostatnio ale @Tytanick pomogl wygooglowac + rw musi byc w lilo, np:

```
localhost ~ # cat /boot/lilo.conf 

lba32

boot = /dev/hda

#menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

timeout = 40

vga = normal

default=Gentoo

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.39

        root = /dev/hda1

        label = Gentoo

#       read-only # system musi byc montowany na prawach rw a nie samego odczytu
```

Zas w kernelu na szybko:

```
.config - Linux/i386 2.6.39 Kernel Configuration                                                          

 ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 

  ┌────────────────────────────────────── Generic Driver Options ──────────────────────────────────────┐   

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.   │   

  │  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for │   

  │  Help, </> for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable         │   

  │                                                                                                    │   

  │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │             (/sbin/hotplug) path to uevent helper                                              │ │   

  │ │             [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev                           <-tu │ │   

  │ │             [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs         <-tu │ │   

  │ │             [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware             │ │   

  │ │             [*] Prevent firmware from being built                                              │ │   

  │ │             -*- Userspace firmware loading support                                             │ │   

  │ │             [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary                            │ │   

  │ │             ()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary                      │ │   

  │ │             [ ] Driver Core verbose debug messages                                             │ │   

  │ │             [*] Managed device resources verbose debug messages                                │ │    

  │ └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │   

  ├────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤   

  │                       < Zaznacz >   < Wyjdz >   < Pomoc >                              <- joke ( : │   

  └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

 ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
```

----------

## electro

problem juz rozwiazalem z kompilacją kernela , po 3 dniach wreszcie, nie było latwo  prawidłowo to zrobic ze wszytkimi niezbednymi opcjami, aha musze tylko recznie ladowac moduł do internetu 

skompilowalem ponownie kernel z dodatkowymi opcjami m.in. :

opcje jako wbudowane w kernel [*] nie jako modul [M]

- obsluga klawiatury/myszy  usb i  innych , bo mi nie chciala dzialac klawiatura usb 

- wymusilem wczytywanie modulów 

- obsluga sata ata and paralle ata drivers

- włącz obsługę devtmpfs - (Device Drivers / Generic Driver Options /)

- opcje te też dodałem :

 [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev                           <-tu │ │   

  │ │             [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs         <-tu

aha musze recznie ladowac moduł do internetu (albo jakoś go na stale wstawić w kernel)

```

modprobe r8169 
```

a potem ustawic - dhcp:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

Da się dodać te dwa polecenia jako skryp przy starcie, aby nie musiał ich pisac za każdym razem ??

teraz instaluje kde 4 

emerge kde //powinno chyba wystarczyć + menager logowania kde

----------

## Garrappachc

Moduł najlepiej wkompilować na stałe, a jeśli nie, to wrzucasz do odpowiedniego pliczku, a którego i gdzie on jest, znajdziesz w how-to gentoo, który dostępny jest w internecie. Eth0 możesz sobie dorzucić do skryptów startowych.

Emerge kde w ogóle zadziała? Poczytaj lepiej dokumentację nt. instalacji kde w gentoo. Jeszcze trzeba X'y postawić m. in.

----------

## electro

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Moduł najlepiej wkompilować na stałe, a jeśli nie, to wrzucasz do odpowiedniego pliczku, a którego i gdzie on jest, znajdziesz w how-to gentoo, który dostępny jest w internecie. Eth0 możesz sobie dorzucić do skryptów startowych.
> 
> Emerge kde w ogóle zadziała? Poczytaj lepiej dokumentację nt. instalacji kde w gentoo. Jeszcze trzeba X'y postawić m. in.

 

kde juz  zainstalowałem innym poleceniem 

xorg zainstalowalem , nvidia-drivers 

zaś teraz mam problem z x'y xorg.conf - musze stworzyć dobry  , mam nvidie 

startx - mi nie chce dzialac tak jak trzeba, bo nie uruchamia mi kde, mam blad z xorg x'y

----------

## soban_

Ja bym zmienil temat na Twoim miejscu - na rodzaj bledu na jaki sie nadziales i stworzyl nowy - z ktorym aktualnie masz problema. Wtedy potomni moga ladnie to przegladac.

----------

